# Witches Brew...er...Punch Recipes



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hi Boo Baby!*










SPIDER CIDER PUNCH 
You will need:
1 quart bottle sparkling apple cider
1 quart bottle cranberry juice cocktail
1 liter bottle ginger ale
2 cups pineapple juice
750ml of Vodka or Rum (your preference)
Plastic spiders

Mix ingredients together in a punch bowl. Garnish with spiders; Serves about 20.

*
I have a few more posted in my blog here on forum, you can check it out here under "BEWITCHING BEVERAGES"....Have fun and a Happy Halloween!*
http://
www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/recent-entries/index5.html


----------



## Claire_85 (Aug 30, 2009)

This site has a lot of good ones on it 
*~Drinks are Served...~*


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Toxic Waste Punch*
1 jug of green Hawaiian Punch 
1 2-litre of Ginger Ale 
1 Lime chopped into slices 
1 Fifth of vodka(or, by later on in the night, any liquor you can find to replenish the punch) Dry ice


----------



## MichaelRyanSd (Sep 10, 2009)

damn how to you get it to fog over? dry ice?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

MichaelRyanSd said:


> damn how to you get it to fog over? dry ice?



It is, pretty cool huh? I'm going to use it in my punch for the party...can't wait.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Hi Boo Baby!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this sounds REALLY good!!!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

See, dry ice scares me. I guess I'm afraid I'll use it wrong, or something!! Like, if it's in the punch bowl, how do you make sure no one gets a piece of it in their drink??

I love the effect, but just not very up on the safety of using it.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never had an issue. I put a big enough chunk of it in that it can't be scooped up in the punch ladle. When the chunk gets smaller, it has stopped fogging enough so people can see it and avoid it.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

eanderso13 said:


> I've never had an issue. I put a big enough chunk of it in that it can't be scooped up in the punch ladle. When the chunk gets smaller, it has stopped fogging enough so people can see it and avoid it.


*
I agree, it's not a problem. If you are still nervous about it you can do this:*


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Im like BevAnn Im kind of afraid of it too plus Im gonna have a bunch of kids, I plan to use the 'double boiler' method like the pic Halloweenie1 posted.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Halloweenie1, you take the best pics! You don't have to worry about the bowls cracking?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

mountain dew surprise
2 -2liters mt dew
1 liter of gingerale
2 pks of lime koolaide
1 can chunked pineapples(let chunks soak in koolaide and alchol the night before)
1 liter grain(everclear)
8oz lime vodka
mix -makes around 2 gals of potant green yum very smooth not strong tasting.
I am also making hurricanes and bahma mamas.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the recipes. They all sound amazing. Now the task of choosing one!! 

Thank you


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> Halloweenie1, you take the best pics! You don't have to worry about the bowls cracking?


 I actually did'nt take this one---but thanks anyway!--using a tempered glass, it should not be a problem. If you are unsure about your container, use plastic. 
I have never had any problems  
*
Here is how you do the Double Bowl Method:*

Need two large bowls, one that will "nest" inside the other leaving some space around the edges for the fog to spill out. Take the larger of the two and pour warm water into it-filling it up about half way. Using tongs, carefully put your block of dry ice into the larger bowl. Wear gloves for extra protection. The dry ice will immediately start to fog up as it reacts with the water.

Place the smaller bowl inside the larger bowl on top of the dry ice. The fog will flow around the sides of the top bowl. As the fog begins to die down, add another half cup of warm water to the bottom bowl as needed.
*
TIPS:- The hotter the water, the more fog but the quicker dissipation of the dry ice.
-Remember at the end of the night when you're done with the dry ice, leave it outside and let it evaporate on its own. Don't put it down the sink or throw it in the trash.*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a video that has some cute ideas for a kid's Halloween Punch & how to use the dry ice.

cathie filian - How to be Domestic: Kid-Friendly Witch's Brew Punch & Dry Ice Bowl


----------



## halloweenie000 (Sep 10, 2009)

*dry ice alternative*

I am also afraid of dry ice, a great and easy alternative is to purchase a color changing fog mist thing that you would use in a pond or water feature. Then, you have it to use year after year and there are no safety issues.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I have never worked with dry ice before so I went out to the place where I live to ask a few questions. This is unrelated to the punch but still a great idea. As Halloweenie said, the dry ice works better with hotter water so what the man suggested was to place a small crock pot inside a pumpkin (probably best way is to cut a lg hole in bottom of joL and place it on top of the crock pot) and use the crock pot to constantly heat the water and use the dry ice. You'd have a really cool misting joL. I thought that was a great idea!! I'm now on the lookout for a small used crock pot.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> ... place a small crock pot inside a pumpkin (probably best way is to cut a lg hole in bottom of joL and place it on top of the crock pot) and use the crock pot to constantly heat the water and use the dry ice. You'd have a really cool misting joL. I thought that was a great idea!! I'm now on the lookout for a small used crock pot.



*Super cool idea! I will have to try this.
Thanks Boo Baby for posting....*

I can understand why some might be wary of using dry ice. Maybe it would help to understand what dry ice is.

*What is Dry Ice?*

Dry ice is solid carbon dioxide (CO2). At room temperature, carbon dioxide sublimates at room temperature (and pressure), without at all going into the liquid phase (hence 'dry'). 

There is no danger in consuming a drink that was cooled down using dry ice, most of the carbon dioxide will just sublimate into the air. The 'worst' thing that can happen is, some of the carbon dioxide may dissolve in the drink. If this happens at high pressures, what you will get is a carbonated beverage (soda). However, the solubility of carbon dioxide in water is small at room conditions (that's why your coke bubbles when you open the can) and the 'taste' of carbon dioxide will not be noticeable at all. And you will find, dry ice will not water your punch down, like ice cubes will.

There are precautions to using it safely. For example, it is VERY cold so you don't want to handle it with bare hands (use gloves) because it can cause damage to skin and underlying tissue (similar to frostbite). Same reason as not to eat it either. 
Dry ice can accumulate and build up pressure, so do not dispose into a sewer, garbage disposal, garbage chute, etc. Leave outside on sidewalk or porch and it will dissipate on it's own. Wherever or whomever you buy it from should be able to answer any questions or give you any info. you may need.....

*When used properly, it's safe and fun to use for your Halloween parties and props. *


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey! I found a couple of threads here on forum with more tips and ideas on using dry ice..

_if interested..._

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/81752-dry-ice-fog-display.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/81342-dry-ice-information.html"]http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/81342-dry-ice-information.html"]http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/81342-dry-ice-information.html


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

When I made my "witches brew" I just used a very very simple reciepe. I used punch/kool aid bought in jugs from the store and added vodka. Its my favorite drink. So it worked well for me. LOL But my friends drink ALOT so I wanted something that was cheap and would go a long way, so it worked great. 

I also used dry ice in mine. I was a little worried about it too, as I had never used it before. But my bro in law picked me up a little chunck of it. And I just placed it inside a glass cup inside the punch bowl so Id have enough to keep adding it all night long. It didnt crack the glass cup.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Marth Stewart has some good adult drink recipes in her magazine for Halloween.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I make a punch drink that I really like, and it's VERY Fall flavored.  I call it the Great Punchkin. First, cut the too off a pumpkin and clean it out really well -> this is like your punch bowl. Then you'll add 1 part apple cider, 2 parts ginger ale, and 1 part rum. DELISH.


----------

